# Pup goes bonkers right before bed, no clue why.



## YNWA (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi,

So I have a 6 month old pup. She is a mix, of Lab and Goldendoodle. She is fairly energetic, loves to run, loves to chew and jump. I am consistently working at stopping this but thats not my issue. My issue is that anytime after like 5 or 6 pm she goes just crazy in a way where she "attacks" my roommate, by jumping on her and play biting. She does it in a very energetic and crazy way, not dangerous of yet but this particular roommate kinda has a fear of dogs from a bad experience as a kid. The dog just kinda goes bonkers like she hasnt been walked in 2 months. She starts running circles around the room, I try to play with a toy or whatever with her and she gets really "bite-ee", give her a chew stick of any kind and she chews it so wildly and hard I have to take it away because I find spots of blood on the chew ( She has all her adult teeth). Then she just goes after this one particular roommate and jumps at her, bites any loose clothing. I swear she even gets this crazy look in her eyes. Then she gets tired and goes to sleep until the next morning. 

We cannot figure out for the life of me what the problem is. She is really a happy, loving puppy that loves to play, loves anyone she's ever met. Tonight she did her crazy period at around 8pm (After 4 walks today) until about 10ish then shes crashed for the night. 

The only other thing I will mention, not sure if it matters or not is that she was spayed last Wednesday and hasnt been out much for obvious reasons. However because she has been going so crazy lately which I know its from bordem and excess energy that I have started taking her on short, easy walks just to get her outside and stretch her legs a tad. 

I do not understand why she has this crazy period and why she goes after my one roommate in particular. I would greatly appreciate any diagnose and or tips on how I can stop this, or atleast understand why shes doing this.

Thanks
Greg


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Zoomies. Perfectly normal. You wouldn't want to stop her from having zoomies. Of course, you do want to stop her from annoying your roommate. Try having your roommate shove a toy in the dog's mouth or try to distract her to put her attention on something more acceptable. Eventually she'll outgrow the zoomies and you'll miss it .


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Just like when a little kid is getting tired they have that burst of energy. That is normal. You could at that point take her for a short walk and potty break and then off to bed. Get a routine that will work for her.


----------



## Fergusmom (Apr 12, 2015)

Yup, that's the zoomies. Willowy and Inga's advice is spot-on. I am totally amused when my dogs get the zoomies, but I can see how the dog's behavior would be scary to your roomate.


----------



## Elwlyn (Dec 8, 2015)

Think the zoomies in the evening are pretty typical for puppies. Mine attacks my kids mostly. We try to take her outside at that time as much as possible. If she can't go out, toys and chews help. I usually let her run in circles, it's the biting/attacking I want to discourage.


----------



## YNWA (Jan 14, 2014)

The zoomies eh, ok well atleast its somewhat of a normal thing I guess. I dont mind her going nuts, I just go nuts with her and try to get the energy out as quickly as possible. I just dont like that she goes after people, thats what bothers me most. Also the fact she is still in recovery from the spay has made it more of a challenge. The freaking cone is destroying the backs of my legs! Plus I cant really let her go too crazy cause she still has the stitches in and has a week left until they come out. This post spay recovery period is killing us both lol


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

Those zoomies are entertaining, yet at the same time dangerous. Make sure you have socks or slippers on because if the claws hit your skin you are bound to have some Band Aid therapy!! Get out of the way. To YNWA, my pup is due for her spay next Friday too, OUCH!!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

YNWA said:


> The zoomies eh, ok well atleast its somewhat of a normal thing I guess. I dont mind her going nuts, I just go nuts with her and try to get the energy out as quickly as possible. I just dont like that she goes after people, thats what bothers me most. Also the fact she is still in recovery from the spay has made it more of a challenge. The freaking cone is destroying the backs of my legs! Plus I cant really let her go too crazy cause she still has the stitches in and has a week left until they come out. This post spay recovery period is killing us both lol


What I found helps is try to predict when the zoomie is going to happen, and then make a point to be doing something like obedience during that time. Ralphie always had a zoomie between 8-9 pm, every night. He basically just ran around the house and jumped on furniture, which wasn't a big deal, but sometimes he would jump on the people sitting on the furniture, which was annoying. So at about 8:30 I would bring out some yummy treats and we would do obedience training, or learn a new trick, or play a game like "Find It." We did this for about 15-20 minutes, and the zoomies stopped. I wouldn't recommend doing something super exciting, like tag or fetch, because then it gets them all hyped up before bedtime.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Mine goes bonkers, too, I think it has something to do with the heat of the day and no one wants to be active when the heat index is over 110 LOL ... but right before dark, my puppy gets crazy! if it becomes too much I will put him in his crate for a time out, and he fusses for a bit but settles right down because he is actually tired, much like how small kids get cranky and cry when they are tired, because they dont know how to deal.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

With a Lab mix, allowing zoomies to drain energy is a good idea. However, remove people (and other animals) from the path, b/c some dogs will slash as they run. Even though it's not aggressive, puppy teeth can tear skin and clothing, so I think the safest thing is to try to put the dog in the backyard or move the people to a closed room for 10 20 min. [Or you can try to chase the dog ... some dogs love to be chased, especially during zoomies.]


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

My dogs love to be charged at when they are zooming in fact I instigate them by play bowing and jumping at them when I can see a zoomie about to happen. Sassy used to slam into my knees when zooming, not a good thing! Never had any slashing done. Throwing a toy in front of a zooming dog can focus attention on that rather than humans too.


----------

